# Πολιτικά τιτιβίσματα και λεξιπλασίες



## nickel (Aug 20, 2016)

Διπλά επίκαιρο το τουίτ που είδα στο protagon.gr:

*Kαι τώρα που κέρδισες το χρυσό μετάλλιο, να προσέχεις τι ψηφίζεις και να έχεις το νου σου στην «Αυγή».*


(Προτείνω να βάζουμε εδώ τα τουίτ με πολιτική χροιά.)


----------



## SBE (Aug 20, 2016)

Θεωρητικά είναι ήδη στο πυρ το εξώτερο η Στεφανίδη, αφού ζει στις ΗΠΑ, έχει παντρευτεί Αμερικανό και σπουδάζει σε αμερικάνικο πανεπιστήμιο. Και μάλιστα κάνει και διδακτορικό. 
Ο Πετρούνιας, αφού όπως μας είπαν έχει κοινωνικές ευαισθησίες, είναι στο απυρόβλητο. 
Για την Κορακάκη δεν είμαι και τόσο σίγουρη.


----------



## nickel (Aug 22, 2016)

Απόσπασμα από ανακοίνωση του ΠΑΣΟΚ σε σχέση με την καραντίνα για την ελονοσία.
*
«Τελικά το εννοούσαν όταν έλεγαν ότι τα πράγματα θα ξαναγίνουν όπως ήταν, απλά δε μας είχαν πει ημερομηνία».*
http://www.protothema.gr/greece/art...eka-dimoi-tis-horas-se-karadina-gia-elonosia/

Έχει μέγεθος τουίτ, αλλά θα ήταν καλύτερο αν είχε «χρονολογία» αντί για «ημερομηνία» — γνωστό στραβοπάτημα.


----------



## nickel (Aug 27, 2016)

Κάποιες διατυπώσεις θέλουν μεγάλη προσοχή στη χρήση. 

Όλγα Γεροβασίλη: *«Τα μέτρα βρίσκονται πλέον πίσω μας...»*
http://www.iefimerida.gr/news/285108/gerovasili-ta-metra-vriskontai-pleon-piso-mas

Φταίω εγώ μετά αν επαναλάβω αυτό που έγραψε μια φίλη; «Μα το ξέρουμε. Το νιώθουμε. Δεν χρειάζεται καν να κουνηθούμε.»


----------



## Palavra (Aug 27, 2016)

SBE said:


> Ο Πετρούνιας, αφού όπως μας είπαν έχει κοινωνικές ευαισθησίες, είναι στο απυρόβλητο.


Ο Πετρούνιας, όπως είπε και ο ίδιος σε συνέντευξή του, ωθήθηκε να συνεχίσει τον πρωταθλητισμό πρώτα με στόχο να μπει σε σχολή (όταν ήμουν ακόμα αθλήτρια, μετάλλιο σε πανευρωπαϊκούς ή παγκόσμιους αγώνες σήμαινε είσοδο σε όποια σχολή ήθελες χωρίς εξετάσεις) και μετά με στόχο να μπει στο δημόσιο (δεν ξέρω με ποιο σύστημα). Μετά, λέει, είδε ότι τα πάει καλά και είπε «δεν δοκιμάζω και για Ολυμπιονίκης»;


----------



## SBE (Aug 28, 2016)

Palavra said:


> ...με στόχο να μπει σε σχολή... και μετά με στόχο να μπει στο δημόσιο



Είχα ξεχάσει τα φιλόδοξα όνειρα της νεάς γενιάς, όντως...


----------



## nickel (Aug 31, 2016)

*Από το δημοκρατικό σύστημα στο δημοπρατικό.
*
Αυτό κάπου πρέπει να μπει σαν τίτλος


----------



## nickel (Sep 1, 2016)

*Άκουσα ότι τώρα δημοπρατούνται οι άδειες εξόδου από τη Γάμα Γάμα...*


----------



## nickel (Mar 2, 2017)

*Στην Ευρώπη των πολλών ταχυτήτων εμείς είμαστε η όπισθεν.*


----------



## nickel (Mar 18, 2017)

Today we have a smart, level-headed and decisive leader in Washington, D.C.. Too bad she has to go back to Germany.


Μερικά από τα καλύτερα τιτιβίσματα που περιέγραψαν τη συνάντηση Τραμπ—Μέρκελ στην Ουάσιγκτον.

http://www.thepoke.co.uk/2017/03/18/angela-merkel-owned-donald-trump-10-favourite-tweets/


----------



## nickel (Mar 30, 2017)

«Αυτοί που μας βοήθησαν στις δύσκολες στιγμές δεν ήταν οι Ευρωπαίοι. Το Σχέδιο Μάρσαλ δεν είχε μνημόνια ούτε τοκογλυφικά επιτόκια.»
— _Πάνος Καμμένος, υπουργός Άμυνας και πρόεδρος των ΑΝΕΛ, στον ANT1 μετά το ταξίδι του στις ΗΠΑ_ 
http://www.kathimerini.gr/902501/ar...s-voh8hsei-to-sxedio-marsal-den-eixe-mnhmonia

Κανονικά θα έπρεπε να έχω ξεκινήσει νήμα «Παπαρολογίες», αλλά θα αυξηθούν πολύ οι υποχρεώσεις — ακόμα και μόνο τον υπουργό Άμυνας να παρακολουθείς.


----------



## SBE (Mar 30, 2017)

Οι Ευρωπαίοι που μας βοήθησαν να γίνουμε ανεξάρτητο κράτος ήταν εξωγήινοι; 
(ΣΒΕ μετά την εορτή της 25ης Μαρτίου)


----------



## Earion (Mar 30, 2017)

Ο υπουργός μας της Εθνικής Άμυνας για πολλά μπορεί να κατηγορηθεί, για ακριβή γνώση της πρόσφατης νεοελληνικής ιστορίας όμως όχι. Ας τον αφήσουμε να «χτίζει Γοργοπόταμους».
Ποιος θα του πει να ανατρέξει στα γρήγορα στη Λεξιλογία;

Ρογήρος επί παντός επιστητού

Αμερικανός «ειδικός» σε ξένη χώρα


----------



## nickel (Apr 14, 2017)

*Όταν ο Έλλην είναι αναγκασμένος να ανεβεί σ' ένα βουνό, ψάχνει να βρει πώς θα το κάνει από μια κατηφόρα. *
Του Γιώργου Σκαμπαρδώνη.
http://www.tanea.gr/opinions/all-opinions/article/5437984/t-agalmata-einai-sto-moyseio/


----------



## nickel (Apr 24, 2017)

Τα εκλογικά ποσοστά στο Παρίσι βγήκαν από τα πιο τρελά μου όνειρα (όχι πως δεν έχω και πιο τρελά)!

*M. Emmanuel MACRON 34,83%*
M. François FILLON 26,45%
M. Jean-Luc MÉLENCHON 19,56%
M. Benoît HAMON 10,18%
*Mme Marine LE PEN 4,99%*

http://elections.interieur.gouv.fr/presidentielle-2017/011/075/index.html


----------



## nickel (Apr 24, 2017)

Από το Facebook:

*Μετά τα αποτελέσματα των γαλλικών εκλογών, η κυβέρνησή μας συρίζει μελανσολικά...*

:)


----------



## nickel (Aug 20, 2017)

*Στο σπίτι του Καμμένου δεν μιλάνε για φωτιά.*

Ρούλα Γεωργακοπούλου, στα Νέα του Σαββάτου (19/8/17), τα πρώτα της περιόδου Μαρινάκη (καλορίζικα και χρόνια πολλά). 

Ευκαιρία να θυμίσουμε ότι η μετοχή του _καίω_ είναι *καμένος* και ο αρχηγός των ΑνΕλ, Καμμένος.


----------



## nickel (Aug 20, 2017)

*Θέλω λιγότερο Τόσκα και περισσότερο Νόρμα.*

(Φίλος που του αρέσει η όπερα.)


----------



## nickel (Sep 12, 2017)

Κρούσματα εξάπλωσης της ιλαράς > *Επιπολασμός της ιλαράς*

http://www.ygeia360.gr/health-polit...-kiryssei-i-geniki-grammateia-dimosias-ygeias

Δηλώσεις Πολάκη για την Eldorado καπάκι στις δηλώσεις Καρανίκα > *Επιπολακισμός της ιλαρότητας*

http://www.protothema.gr/politics/a...l-dorado-i-tirei-tis-prodiagrafes-i-ora-kali/


----------



## nickel (Sep 16, 2017)

Γέλασα πικρά με την κραυγή απόγνωσης του Γιάννη Κωνσταντάτου, δημάρχου του Ελληνικού:

*«Μου βρήκατε ότι έχω αρχαία, μου βρήκατε δάσος, τώρα μου βρήκατε και πετρέλαιο!»*
http://www.kathimerini.gr/926787/opinion/epikairothta/politikh/to-konklavio-15917


----------



## Earion (Sep 20, 2017)

Να μην πάει χαμένο ένα διαμαντάκι που κυκλοφορεί στο Φέισμπουκ. Α λα μανιέρ ντε Μποστ:

*Εἰς τὰς Σαλαμινίους νήσους*

Ἕνα πλοῖον φορτωμένον
μὲ πετρέλεον ἀργὸν
αἰφνιδίως ἐβυθήσθη
μέσα στὸν Σαρονικόν.
Κι ὁ ἱππουργὸς τῆς Ναφτιλίας,
ὡρεότατον παιδί,
φθάνων κάμει αὐτοψήαν
τὸ ναβάγιον να δῆ.
Ἐπιβένοντος εἰς βάρκαν,
μετὰ φόβου καὶ ἐλαίου
κοίταζαν κὲ κάπου-κάπου
τὴν ῥοὴν τοῦ πετρελέου.
Παρελθούσας τὰς ἰμέρας
ἐξηπλοῦτο ἡ κηλίς,
ἠμαβροῦτο ἡ παραλία
ἀλλὰ ὄχι ὁ Κουρουμπλίς!
Ἀργότερα-ἀργότερα
συνδιάσκεψης στὰ ἐνδότερα,
ἦρθε καὶ ὁ Ἀλέξης,
ματαίως ψάχνων γιὰ νὰ βρῆ,
ματαίως ψάχνων γιὰ νὰ βρῆ
τὰς καταλλίλους λέξεις.
Κατηραμένον πλοῖον,
πλοῖον τῶν Ἀγορῶν
ποὺ τὰς ἀκτὰς μολήνεις
καὶ θάπτεις ἱππουργῶν.
Ὦ μαυροκαπιτάλα πετρελεοκηλὶς
τ’ ἀριστερὸ μας πλήττεις
δεμόνιον τῆς φυλῆς.


----------



## nickel (Oct 9, 2017)

Με Ζούλα-Σπυράκη στην επικοινωνία συνεχίζει η Νέα Δημοκρατία. Μέχρι και σλόγκαν θα μπορούσαν να φτιάξουν...


----------



## nickel (Dec 14, 2017)

Και μια πολιτική λεξιπλασία που πρέπει να καταγραφεί: το *συριζοδρέπανο*.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 30, 2018)

*εργελοιοποιώ*, *εργελοιοποίηση *= τα _εργαλειοποιώ_ & _εργαλειοποίηση_ όταν υποκείμενο είναι η κυβέρνηση Σύριζα-Ανέλ· _στο νέο σχέδιο νόμου εργελοιοποιείται η αναδοχή από ομόφυλα ζευγάρια_


----------



## nickel (May 3, 2018)

Ο πρώην *γιανήτσαρος* της οικονομίας, στην πορεία για την πρωτομαγιά


----------



## nickel (Aug 31, 2018)

Μην ξεχαστεί...

*παραμιθάκι*  μεγάλο παραμύθι, αλλά που λέγεται στην Ιθάκη


----------



## nickel (Jun 12, 2019)

*συγχρωματισμός* το χρωματολόγιο στο οποίο μετατρέπεται όποιος συγχρωτίζεται με πολλές τάσεις


----------



## nickel (Mar 18, 2022)

*νευματικός κόσμος* οι άνθρωποι του νεύματος, που νεύουν καταφατικά προς το μέρος του Ρώσου μονάρχη


----------

